# Most hardcore SMB mod ever!



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

Was browsing Kotaku today and found this: http://kotaku.com/338667/mario-mod-uses-kn...ou-make-you-cry.  Fucking hilarious.  The most brutal version of the game I've seen yet.  I must have LOL'ed a thousand times.  Basically it takes common Mario Bros. knowledge and turns it against you.  Just watch and you'll see.

~Fitzy~


----------



## notnarb (Dec 29, 2007)

the cloud was my favorite part XD


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. I can't wait to inflict this mod on my friends.


Edit: ...Except it isn't a mod.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> That's one of the funniest things I've seen in a while. I can't wait to inflict this mod on my friends.



Me either.  I'm going to unleash this on my GF tonight.  Guess I won't be getting laid for a while 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit: @Destructobot: Well, technically no.  It's a flash game, but still a "mod" of the original Mario game but I know what your saying.  For anyone who is interested, here it is: http://www.megaupload.com/?d=39rntdqn.

~Fitzy~


----------



## .::5pYd3r::. (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm going to bet my friend $10 that he can't beat the first level in 5 lives

EDIT: Damn i just realised that it isn't in .nes format so i can't take it to school on my DS  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 there goes $10.


----------



## JPH (Dec 29, 2007)

lol, he get's to the end, hops on the poll, and is completing the level - then bam! he dies.
That game looks absolutely impossible to beat...


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

I guess I should rephrase my topic title.  This is NOT a mod of SMB.  Didn't know that when I first posted this until I read in the comments on Kotaku 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  Other then that it is pretty much the same game other then sprites being swapped and graphics updated a little.  This is the most brutal tribute to SMB I've seen yet tho.  Still a very funny watch and if you want to download and try it yourself then the link is in my previous post.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

Finally got it running. I had to install .net framework 2.0. And now my "reward"... 

*plays game from hell*


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Finally got it running. I had to install .net framework 2.0. And now my "reward"...
> 
> *plays game from hell*



Let me know how it goes...I'm at work right now so I can't play it until I get home 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Fitzy~


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

Oh for the love of God...

I got to 1-2, and I can't even go down the pipe in the beginning without dying.

Edit: I made it to 1-3 with -43 lives.


Here are the (badly) translated controls if anyone needs them:

*Operating instructions*

Move left and right…

I jump on the Z key…

… Holding space 2X

O… key self-destruction

ESC… End

F1… to title

The title, when you press 1 to 4,????any stage.

? strange dungeon key… 0 (There is the possibility of bugs.)




Edit (again): Can anyone figure out how to get past the beginning of 1-3?


----------



## Elfish (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL i'd prolly just play for 2 mins


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Oh for the love of God...
> 
> I got to 1-2, and I can't even go down the pipe in the beginning without dying.
> 
> ...



Dunno...stuck there as well...this is torture but I want to be one of the ones to say I beat it.  This is worse then Dragonforce on Expert in GH3.  At least that was possible to do...

~Fitzy~


----------



## xJonny (Dec 29, 2007)

Next levels:

http://www.japanator.com/elephant/post.phtml?pk=7040


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

^^^ Don't watch those videos until you've played through the game yourself!


[title:How to get past the start of 1-3]You have to get the green question mark ball to lower the block!



Edit: OMG the end of 1-3 is ****ing devious!


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Dec 29, 2007)

5:42 made me laugh so hard


----------



## Loginer (Dec 29, 2007)

I wasted an entire night trying to beat this game, but I just couldn't beat the end of 1-3. That damn robot throws my flagpole!! ;_;


----------



## jumpman17 (Dec 29, 2007)

Man, whoever is playing that is horrible at it.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 29, 2007)

I got to the end (I think) of 1-4, but i couldn't figure out how to finish it.

Still, I can't remember ever having so much fun getting totally shafted by a game.


----------



## GrimLord (Dec 29, 2007)

Does anyone know of any rom hacks like this for Super Mario or any other classic games?


----------



## anime_junkie (Dec 29, 2007)

This is ridiculous.


----------



## TaMs (Dec 29, 2007)

Played this last night almost 2 hours or so. It's not so difficult what it seems to be. hahah


----------



## Banger (Dec 29, 2007)

I still like the one I saw a while back
http://kotaku.com/gaming/clips/clip-most-d...ever-251735.php


----------



## modshroom128 (Dec 29, 2007)

the end were he is forced too kill himself is the best


----------



## Caoimhin (Dec 29, 2007)

Why won't this game work? :'(


----------



## GrimLord (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Caoimhin @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Why won't this game work? :'(


Install .net framework 2.0


----------



## Caoimhin (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(GrimLord @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Install .net framework 2.0


It still won't work..


----------



## j5c077 (Dec 29, 2007)

ROFL


----------



## diglett (Dec 29, 2007)

This is old, but I thought it was hilarious.  Also, it _is_ a SMB mod.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqog-br6nhY


----------



## ganons (Dec 29, 2007)

This is the one to watch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in6RZzdGki8

I nearly lost my guts laughing
I got this on my psp and my bros ds

Also how do u embed the video?


----------



## Linkiboy (Dec 29, 2007)

Some of the comments made by goombas/clouds are funny/references, even though I understood like 3 of them


----------



## drkshinigami (Dec 29, 2007)

for those who can't run the program: Just open it with applocale using the Japanese language


----------



## cubin' (Dec 29, 2007)

Awesome game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 heaps frustrating but it's also kinda like a puzzle game with no logic.


----------



## thoraxeimpales (Dec 29, 2007)

where is this game????


----------



## Scathraax (Dec 29, 2007)

Good lord..

I remember watching the video a while back and laughing my ass off.
..now that I'm playing it, it's not so funny.


----------



## thoraxeimpales (Dec 29, 2007)

ive seen the video. can someone show me where the game is!!??


----------



## natkoden (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(thoraxeimpales @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> ive seen the video. can someone show me where the game is!!??



http://www.megaupload.com/?d=39rntdqn


----------



## Dirtie (Dec 29, 2007)

I finished it *proud* (without watching videos first)


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 29, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> I got to the end (I think) of 1-4, but i couldn't figure out how to finish it.
> 
> Still, I can't remember ever having so much fun getting totally shafted by a game.



Glad to have assisted you in having a nervous breakdown...I'm *STILL* in 1-3.

I hate my life.

Also, I give a salute to Dirtie, the most hardcore of the hardcore.

~Fitzy~


----------



## JohnDrake (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=L7JEXJHI


----------



## Anakir (Dec 29, 2007)

I lol'ed when he was about to finished and something dropped from the sky. Third level's ending was hilarious too. The robot throws away your flag pole. lol.


----------



## Zaraf (Dec 30, 2007)

How do you get past the robot throwing your flag pole?


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Anakir @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> I lol'ed when he was about to finished and something dropped from the sky. Third level's ending was hilarious too. The robot throws away your flag pole. lol.



...

Thanks for spoiling it -.-

THIS IS HOW YOU PUT SOMETHING IN SPOILERS Third level's ending was hilarious too. The robot throws away your flag pole. lol.

In [ Spoiler] and [/ spoiler] (minus the spaces)


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 30, 2007)

Yay, I beat it!

-386 lives or something around there.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

Second beaten.

-283 lives


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 30, 2007)

I think Dirtie beat it first


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> I think Dirtie beat it first



Yeah. Dirtie, then Urza, then me.


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

edit: ^

Awesome game though.


----------



## thoraxeimpales (Dec 30, 2007)

is this a joke!
i get to the flag and then a thing comes and kills me is this game literraly impossible????
ahhh
im going crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 30, 2007)

http://www.japanator.com/elephant/post.phtml?pk=7040

More videos here.

Edit: Probably spoilers.


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(thoraxeimpales @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> is this a joke!
> i get to the flag and then a thing comes and kills me is this game literraly impossible????
> ahhh
> im going crazy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Jump over the flag, duh.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

I posted it here and I still haven't beaten it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Fitzy~


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

Played through again and snagged a screenshot this time.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Urza @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Played through again and snagged a screenshot this time.



*SIGH* Still stuck in 1-4.

I suck at this...I refuse to watch any spoilers tho.  I want to defeat this and regain my sanity.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Nero (Dec 30, 2007)

Wow.. This game isn't even funny.
How many levels are there? I just got to 1-2.. -4 lives

~Nero


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

Everyone who beats the game post your screenshot as Urza did and also how many lives you used to complete the game.  We shall make this the official GBAtemp challenge!  Beat this game and stay sane and win....bragging rights 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Fitzy~


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

-283 the first time. -60ish the second.


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 30, 2007)

i laughed so hard,
It reminds me of:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fwvtREuu6yo


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 30, 2007)

Beat it a second time with -41. Urza is now pissed.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Beat it a second time with -41. Urza is now pissed.



I'm still in 1-4 with -167 lives.  My GF is laughing at me...

Edit: God almighty...I have to stop playing for a while.  Now at -242 lives and it's not getting any better.  Hopefully I'll have a triumphant screenshot to post tomorrow cuz for now I can't take this torture anymore.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Sors (Dec 30, 2007)

can someone tell me from which game the music in level 1-4 is? i remember i loved the game when i was little but i only remember the music 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




End of Level 1-3:
use the "trooper" shell to kill the robot, correct timing: break right wall from the shell, evade the pole shoots, shoot the shell to the left, jump on the flag. if dne correctly the shell will kill the robot without you running into it


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 30, 2007)

Beat it once again, this time with -14. I'm going to try to win with positive numbers before 2008!

Edit:


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Beat it once again, this time with -14. I'm going to try to win with positive numbers before 2008!
> 
> Edit:



Is anyone able to read and tell us what it says in that screen?

~Fitzy~


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn im stuck on the third level
help? anyone?


----------



## Talaria (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(JKR Firefox @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Beat it once again, this time with -14. I'm going to try to win with positive numbers before 2008!
> ...



Top line: Game Cleared/clocked (Why I put Game Over i do not know, maybe i'm losing it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Bottom line: Thanks for playing (or something along those lines)


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(awdofgum @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> Damn im stuck on the third level
> help? anyone?


Where specifically are you stuck? (put it in spoiler tags please, for people that haven't gotten there yet)



*Edit:* Finally beat it. I didn't think to get the screen capture until the credits started:







I think my score was about -65 or so, but if you counted the first two times I played it would be more like -350.


----------



## Nero (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm also stuck on the third level.. It's like.. A stupid puzzle.. That I can't figure out.


The gap is too big to jump past, and you can't climb any higher platforms. I went into that coin place by jumping off the musical block, but when I go back into the tube, I die by the cloud. And I can't seem to dodge it.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 30, 2007)

Look on the first page of this thread, post 14. I put the answer there last night.


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(awdofgum @ Dec 29 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn im stuck on the third level
> ...



No I was think more along the lines of in one playthrough who used the least amount of lives not a combination of all times played..I wonder is there any way to get proof of that as well?  Sadly, this amuses me to no end.

Edit: Forgot to thank Talaria for translating that for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Fitzy~


----------



## Nero (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeh.. I need more help.. =P
-53 lives... I want to make it all the way with less than -100.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





HOW THE HELL DO YOU DODGE THE LASERS AT THE END OF 1-3? I DIED ABOUT 4-5 TIMES ON THAT. Can't afford any more lives.


----------



## Destructobot (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> HOW THE HELL DO YOU DODGE THE LASERS AT THE END OF 1-3? I DIED ABOUT 4-5 TIMES ON THAT. Can't afford any more lives.


You go under them.


----------



## Nero (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah.. What the hell was that??!! 

-86 lives. Sad, I know.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The Robot threw the pole away!

Thanks by the way, Destructobot.

~Nero


----------



## Urza (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> The Robot threw the pole away!


Kill it with the shell


----------



## GrimLord (Dec 30, 2007)

Nothing compared to Kaizo Mario World:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=teAqRZX4hbY


----------



## Nero (Dec 30, 2007)

Kaizo Mario World doesn't even look like it's worth a try.

The Level designs are absurd.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




~Nero


----------



## JKR Firefox (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(MisterNero @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Kaizo Mario World doesn't even look like it's worth a try.
> 
> The Level designs are absurd.Â
> 
> ...



At least this one is possible...it's just very trying on your patience.

~Fitzy~


----------



## Nero (Dec 30, 2007)

Damn.. I almost beat it.

I got stuck on the 6 flames that get shot out after the fire stick.
Quit the game after numerous attempts of getting past that. -96 lives.

~Nero


----------



## Caoimhin (Dec 30, 2007)

First try: -130
Second try: -14
Yay


----------



## Awdofgum (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(Sors @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> can someone tell me from which game the music in level 1-4 is? i remember i loved the game when i was little but i only remember the music
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how do you evade the flag pole shots?

Edit: Nevermind i beat 1-3


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 30, 2007)

I beat it without dying


----------



## anime_junkie (Dec 30, 2007)

Just beat it! -76... lol


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

GAH stuck on 1-4

I beat my 'clone' with the poison mushroom, THEN, i go, and i die from this weird chicken thing o.O

-393 lives now i.i


----------



## arctic_flame (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> GAH stuck on 1-4
> 
> I beat my 'clone' with the poison mushroom, THEN, i go, and i die from this weird chicken thing o.O
> 
> -393 lives now i.i



You're going the wrong way if you even step onto the bridge leading to your clone.


----------



## FrEEz902 (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE(arctic_flame @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> QUOTE(FrEEz902 @ Dec 30 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > GAH stuck on 1-4
> ...



Thanks!

Beat it


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 30, 2007)

*Bangs head on keyboard and then tries again after getting pwned for the 426th time in a row*


----------



## Jeda (Dec 30, 2007)

beat it with -220 lives and after watching the 1-1 video..


----------



## Salamantis (Dec 30, 2007)

Dude I'd love to give that to my sister and tell her "You try to beat it, huh?". She thinks she pwns me at everything, so let's see...


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 30, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> (17:05:55) (+Urza) sejkldf
> (17:06:13) (+Urza) Fuck you chuckstud
> (17:06:16) (+Urza) I keep beating the game
> (17:06:17) (+Urza) With 1
> ...


----------



## Urza (Dec 31, 2007)

I hate YouTube so much. 0 deaths.


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Dec 31, 2007)

Urza had 0 deaths in four minutes.

Rest of thread is pissed.


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 31, 2007)

whoever made this : igive them ma props. i am a seasoned platformer and this game..... makes me want to kill something. to bad im laughing to hard every time i di3.


----------



## chuckstudios (Dec 31, 2007)

QUOTE(Dio @ Dec 30 2007 said:


> Urza had 0 deaths in four minutes.
> 
> Rest of thread is pissed.



Don't worry, I'll beat him. It's back and forth between us


----------



## MahouMaster (Jan 1, 2008)

Damnit, I can't download from Megaupload, has anyone got a mirror somewhere else?


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 1, 2008)

http://mihd.net/nx7yow

http://www.zshare.net/download/60690687886558/


----------



## MahouMaster (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks so very much, now I shall experience the "joys" of this game.


----------



## Nero (Jan 1, 2008)

I won this game a couple days ago, but I didn't bother taking a Screenshot. So I won again today.






~Nero


----------



## JKR Firefox (Jan 1, 2008)

Fuck this game...I just can't do it...I've let it defeat me...oh well...I'm going to go get laid.

Cheers.

~Fitzy~


----------



## thoraxeimpales (Jan 1, 2008)

this game is lots of blasphemy put together!
how the hell am i supposed to make such a big jump in the third level 
this game made me smile and laugh at first but its starting to tick me off now


----------



## Destructobot (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(Destructobot @ Dec 29 2007 said:


> [title:How to get past the start of 1-3]You have to get the green question mark ball to lower the block!


----------



## raulpica (Jan 1, 2008)

Crap. Can't get it to work. It opens a windows, and then closes. I can't also read the log, because for some matter Windows doesn't remember that has Japanese support installed.

Someone else got this error?


----------



## chuckstudios (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> Crap. Can't get it to work. It opens a windows, and then closes. I can't also read the log, because for some matter Windows doesn't remember that has Japanese support installed.
> 
> Someone else got this error?



Install AppLocale, and run the game through it.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 1, 2008)

QUOTE(chuckstudios @ Jan 1 2008 said:


> QUOTE(raulpica @ Jan 1 2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Crap. Can't get it to work. It opens a windows, and then closes. I can't also read the log, because for some matter Windows doesn't remember that has Japanese support installed.
> ...


Works great. Thanks chuckstudios


----------

